# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Birthwort hecatomb

## Legjion

Debouching tentacles of millennial suffering
longing to rip the ground of pretension.
Brought forth by painlit falchionstabs
scalding to immaterialize
exhilaration.
Waterless seas become the cradle.
Annihilation flames for structure.
None can hold the reins of stampede.
We, as ours this thrum of time,
drawing cosmogonic zest of slaughter.
Withered, forgotten 
all extrinsic existence.
No now for all, feed to never.
Laud of prodigal raids 
through wolfish initiation.
Revolving bolsterdoom generator.
In strife, irruption, acid ravenclouds.
Bloodfill irrigator, vengeful vulture, render out.
Mouth stowage symphony.
Shutting gods down.
Ideological penetration, physical involver,
bonded copulation of delicate hatewish.
Essential practice of natural aggression.
Lo, deathcrush circumfuse!
An order of chaotic birth pangs.
Abrupt dogma decay by instinctual lorefalls.
Iconoclastic terraform.
Hostile precipitation
under the banner of hecatomb.
Birthwort the havoc ritual performed.
Ability is a feast of vigour.
Painted warhounds 
water indulgence.


19.3.5

----------


## Leila

painlit
falchionstabs
cosmogonic??

Kam mesuar shume fjale te reja, if anything. Plus! :D

----------


## liliella

ty sduhet me ti heq syte per 1 sekond se shih ca bohet.... fmi i flliqt  , ku msove ti per annihilation e falchionstabs. 
ec njehere te te lexoj nje perralle me kesulkuqe e ujk :)

----------


## Henri

Vetëm nai death metal në sfond i mungon. Ncq ncq ncq... shumë e mbingarkuar si ndjenjë, do na krijojë ndonjë tsunami knej nga bregu tjetër.

----------


## Legjion

painlit = pan + lit, interpret at will e.g. lit by pain, or lit pain
falchionstab = falchion + stab. falchion is a single-edged sword, used mainly in medieval times 13th-15th cent. because armours had begun being very efficient in stopping most swords up to then. so there came _falchion_ with a chopping power to devastate any adversary, cleaving through any armour. its hit surely scared the shit out of those attending the horror while delivering a sudden death painstrike to the unfortunate, if done properly ;). been used for other stuff too ;)
cosmogonic, cosmogony = cosmos + gonos/genos anc.gr. for world birth, world creation, basically for mythological depicting of world creation as also the act of world creation itself. here used as _adjective_. - hm, of same method: _theogony_ = creation of gods, origins of gods etc, not widely used as adjectives, but still used.
o sí, metal de la muerte  para mi :) pero si no te gusta un tsunami, no vaya al océano :)
saludos a todos y un beso mojado a mi cristal lechoso

----------


## Leila

I hadn't gone to the other forum in so long, but the way you put the date at the end reminded me.

----------


## Legjion

A reaction captured by mechanical 
death noise,
white underdeveloped
dehydrated shapes of biomorphical drone,
learning to expand
with cadential empty stares,
to nowhere.

Pieces of cold
geared with misplaced moments of 
awareness.
when sun and moon ask for teeth,
generating projected energy.

Schemes deployed on temporary wounds.
The mineral hemostats.

Organically driven, 
rhymes a winter circle,
sacrificing to its own sanctions,
the demon of old,
while telling the truth under shadows of victimization.

Why does he keep the snakes still crawling?
- still here?
Frozen not?

Primordial expectations while laughing at the wolves.
Where is the armory of will?
My one purpose knives:
the death dynamics in this environment?

This is ancient wisdom I dare call 
madness.
Demons in their source
along with snakes.
What tongue do them carvings speak?

Wordless creatures.

I defy your winter and bring my children forth!
Undead will the exception strive 
against 
obstacles.

The teeth are mine, 
the wisdom is yours!
Who will wonder of notions while drowning?

Name the insane animal!

Carve your wisdom upon stone?
- or carve the animal?

There is 
this 
stir of growing hunger...


13.6.5

----------


## darwin

I - this fractal illusion burning away all structure toward the obscene
I - to cleanse, to purge, to breath eternity and smother all life
Blind - these mortal men of clay, divine in their harassed form
I - this furnace of limitless hate. Bestial, pure

The pendulum swings semi-attached to the center of all
I drug these minds into ruin and contempt-the acid smoke of burning souls

This is an anomaly. Disabled. What is true?
Not destined for incarceration, I crave my nothingness

The illness that they whisper of, is that what makes me fail?
I see through the eyes of the of the blind
Not clear what it is to be this self I dread, the immense, the rabid I am
The cogs turn, grinding away at ceaselessness-willing it to dust

Re-disintegration. Convulse. A dead universe-Impales this twilight
Fear aligns. Sadistic me. Meant to devour. Despair
Sickened by the fact that immortality is not mine to have.

A snail along a straight razor-dividing itself through motion
I charge this feeble product of god
Laughing, drenched in the bile of millions
Chewing on the stinking flesh of the crown of creation

Solitude in splendor has been rivalled
Shroud stained with tarblack vomit
Veiling the rotting eyes of the masses
The strain of armageddon evolves

Shifting through worlds from chaos, to chaos, to chaos
I devour this manure of existence-infertile, barren, whole
Rancid redeemer. Virulent deterioration of faith

Sacrilige in persona. In truth, fundamentally twisted
A witness to this savage carnage. A frenzy of animosity
The will to mutilate. Dominant deviation
The worship of the sick and degenerate will spread

Conception derived from misconceptions
The dimensionless features of truth
Silence in the core of undoing
Untie its knots and set it loose

The inertia of my existence is clear
Permutations of slaughtered worlds
I alone will behold the dying sky
A servant of eternity

Progress finally, emergence of doom complete
Here only to reverse the flow of life
*I*
_(Tri-fixion, kam ca kohe pa i degjuar..po merrem me vargjet.. ky tipi ketu po e realizon veten si zot..lol, eshte i kurueshem..

..mos u nxeh per copyright-in.. s'kam talent per vargje :  P )_

----------


## Legjion

Wounded stones,
Trailed by greyhound clouds
Down leaden vested murals,
Flensing marks, 
In thickening air,
With broken lights.

Under reversed skies,
Can you stand the frost,
Unfed?
Can you still hear the water run?
Latent intent.
Throb in fear.
What do you fear?
Here are no wings,
And you shall not sleep.


20.12.5

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Freezed blood on boiling ground
immaculate feelings do not compound
Fighting against your gods with fingernails

Its like whispering your anger against 
My hurricane

----------


## Henri

Djema, keni ngatarru forum :D

megjithate shume t'bukura kto shperthimet tuaja djaloshare. Kane ndjenje e emocion (edhe shume gjak, kuptohet) te pandryshkur, keep it up boys :)

nsh: Darwin, me fal qe te kapi dhe ty pergjithesimi, po e kom bo per efekt special.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

E bukur jeta 

Ndonjehere degjohet ndonje ze femije qe i thote nje plaku mos te beje pis shume pelenat...

Do doja ndonjehere te degjoja nje ze qe nuk bertet per te treguar rrugen e gabuar

por peshperin ne drejtim te rruges  qe duhet marre

----------


## Undefined

shume e bukur, suksese...



> Can you stand the frost,
> Unfed?
> Can you still hear the water run?
> Latent intent.
> Throb in fear.
> What do you fear?
> Here are no wings,
> And you shall not sleep.






> Do doja ndonjehere te degjoja nje ze qe nuk bertet per te treguar rrugen e gabuar
> 
> por peshperin ne drejtim te rruges qe duhet marre


Ah sikur!!!
po sikur jeta te ishte vetem shigjeta te tregonte rrugedaljen e nje udhekryqi...
po sikur ne te ishim thjesht ndjekesa te kesaj shigjeta...a do te ishte valle zgjidhja?!
sa shume dua, nje shigjete te shfaqet para meje...te me tregoje, nese duhet te pres....apo te vazhdoje...?!!!

----------


## Henri

> E bukur jeta 
> 
> Ndonjehere degjohet ndonje ze femije qe i thote nje plaku mos te beje pis shume pelenat...
> 
> Do doja ndonjehere te degjoja nje ze qe nuk bertet per te treguar rrugen e gabuar
> 
> por peshperin ne drejtim te rruges  qe duhet marre


E ke kap per briresh thelbin, mos e lesho më tani Plako. How's that for whispering?

the skies caught glimpse
of their reflection
on the white snow
or was it red? you painted it 
red,
The lust unworn
off sheets all torn.
the immaculate reflection
of sleepless skies
Will it fall again tonight?

----------


## Legjion

There already stands a path staring at us. Not so whispered than openly laid out through fatal struggle about a century ago... Thus it begs the question: 
Is your sense of morals preventing you from doing what is right?

I so think the path has spoken.

while I'll let these speak for me to night:

[
Pagan Fears

The bloody history, from the
past, deceased humans now forgotten.
An age of legends and fear, a time now
so distant.
Less numbered as they were, their lives
so primitive, and pagan
superstitions were a part of the life,
so unprotected in the dark nights.
Pagan fears.
 The past is alive!
 The past is alive!Woeful people with pale faces,
staring obsessed at the moon.

Some memories will never go away,
 and they will forever be here.
]



"...what dost thou remember?"

- sagt ein Baum schreitend.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Part one* 

*Surrounded by thousands in this indifferent world 
But Still Unknown*

Today for you :

_So many words in this chaos.
Too many changes since the moment past
from when you thought them
until they came out_
---------------------------------------------------------
Do doja ndonjehere te degjoja nje ze qe nuk bertet per te treguar rrugen e gabuar
por peshperin ne drejtim te rruges qe duhet marre
---------------------------------------------------------
I will tell you something today , a lession learned in time. 
Speak clearly what you really think , do not leave place for speculations in the beloved mind.  It is not the easy direction shown, what many of us need.
It is just the pure intention , coming from a caring spirit...
That is what i meant.

*I Know Why thee Love Bird Singeth*

_Tied up on a chalk stones
with heavy chains from a suffering past
too many sailors of ships lostly wandering around

Confused and wounded,from sweet mermaid 
without reminiscent face.
Generic songs , thy run wastingly through time

So walk in grace 
near azure seashores
with long lost secrets in their depths
and sharp cliffs placed by human hand 

Reveal your spirit , throw your fairy ray
toward a single wave 
Sing your song for only one
and place your head on a marble statue
Your soul will hear the heartbeat
For it is still there_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is all for tonight
The other two 
when time is right  :)

----------

